
Affordable housing options at 461 Dean in Brooklyn [pdf] - Dowwie
https://a806-housingconnect.nyc.gov/nyclottery/AdvertisementPdf/249.pdf
======
Dowwie
OP here. I posted this fact sheet to give people an idea of NYC affordable
housing programs are offering tenants in the new developments.

Info about the building: [http://461dean.com/](http://461dean.com/) and
[http://ny.curbed.com/2016/11/15/13642438/461-dean-pacific-
pa...](http://ny.curbed.com/2016/11/15/13642438/461-dean-pacific-park-
barlcays-model-units)

